# Frosting fail



## Fatima (Nov 18, 2012)

Tryed making frosting for the first time yestetday (cream cheese frosting) but it was not that great, it feels very grainy coz the sugar didn't dissolve. How can this be improved?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 18, 2012)

Use confectioners sugar.


----------



## Fatima (Nov 18, 2012)

I did but I made it myself so maybe I just need a better grinder


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't think you can grind granulated sugar fine enough at home.  Also, confectioner's sugar has cornstarch in it.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome to DC Fatima


----------



## bakechef (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, buy confectioner's sugar in the store, I suggest brand name, those have seemed the most consistent to me.

Here is my method

Cream the butter until smooth.  Add vanilla and enough confectioners sugar to make a very thick frosting.  Once you have a nice smooth, and very thick buttercream, add ROOM TEMPERATURE cream cheese and mix just until combined.  DO NOT WHIP after adding the cream cheese or the cheese will start to break down and make your icing kinda runny, and you'll have to add a lot of confectioners sugar to bring it back to an easy to spread icing.

People feel that whipping the icing is a good thing, but the opposite is true with cream cheese icing, it will break down.

I also always use full fat cream cheese.


----------



## Fatima (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks kylie


----------



## Fatima (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks bake chef, i'll be sure to follow those tips for next time, I just threw all the ingredients together and whipped it up.


----------



## Addie (Nov 19, 2012)

Fatima said:


> Thanks bake chef, i'll be sure to follow those tips for next time, I just threw all the ingredients together and whipped it up.


 
+1


----------

